# Appeal for Fife Rabbit Rescue



## Lapereau (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope it is ok to post this here, I apologise if it is not. 
I just want to post an appeal on behalf of Fife Rabbit Rescue. It is a small self funded rescue based in Fife, Scotland and relies on donations as there is rarely time or help available for fundraising (although a few very kind people do help when they can). The rescue funds are very low at present and although donations are received when the rabbits are given up and adopted out, this does not cover all of the veterinary fees, food and bedding costs so the rescue makes a loss on each rabbit that comes in. As an example of the work they do, the rescue recently took in 2 female rabbits (Broxy and Princess) and a total of 18 babies. Both rabbits had been living with intact males and not kept separate from them after giving birth, as a result they had several litters in a row. Not all of the babies survived but once brought into the rescue all of the babies born were given the best chance and thrived. Broxy had 12 surviving babies all together and Princess has six. Both rabbits would have been very stressed out by the situation they were in and sadly Broxy lost her life as a result All of the rabbits at the rescue are vaccinated against myxomatosis and VHD and neutered before going to new homes and this includes baby rabbits once they are old enough. The reason for this is to ensure that the rabbits have the best chance of a healthy and happy life and to be absolutely sure that they can never be bred from and end up in the same situation as Broxy and Princess. They are currently the only rabbit rescue in Scotland that does this. As you can imagine this requires a lot of money, and taking in all of the babies has put a real strain on the rescueâs resources. The rescue desperately needs more funds either from donations or help with fundraising, not only to help towards the babies, but also to be able to carry on with the work that they do in the long term. If anyone is able to help, either by giving a small donation or helping to raise some funds, then it really would be appreciated. 
For more information the rescue website is: http://www.fiferabbitrescue.co.uk 

There are several ways that people can help. Anything, however small, will make a difference:
If you have any spare time you could maybe help to organise a fundraiser.
Or perhaps you could make a donation directly to the rescue:
There is a donate button on the home page, or the paypal address to use is: [email protected]

You can also help raise some funds through the VetUK link on the rescue homepage, which earns the rescue 5% of sales if you click on it and then place an order.

Another way to raise funds is through easyfundraising. Just set your cause as Fife Rabbit Rescue and you can use the search engine:
http://fiferr.easysearch.org.uk/
Or shop through or respond to offers on the easyfundraising website:
http://www.easyfundraising.org.uk/raise-funds-for-free/

If you live locally the rescue also sells good quality 6ft x 2.5ft x 2.5ft hutches, hay, and eazi filla water bottles.

Thankyou


----------



## RosL (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish you all the best with this, Lapereau. I know how hard Kareen works with the rescue and how difficult it genuinely is to make ends meet and care for the many rabbits she rescues.

Have you thought of easyfundraising.org.uk and thegivingmachine.co.uk as ways of encouraging people to donate to the rescue while they shop?


----------



## Lapereau (Jun 21, 2011)

Thankyou


----------

